

A Successor to Sagan Reboots 'Cosmos' - negativity
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/03/04/science/space/a-successor-to-sagan-reboots-cosmos.html

======
tatalegma
I'm sorry, I know the internet loves him, but Tyson will never be able to
replace Sagan.

